# Dell Dimension 4700 stuck in power save mode



## katenjoe (Jul 30, 2006)

My power went out the other day while i was on my computer. When it came back on a couple of hours later, it was making a low beeping sound and the monitor wasnt coming on. I pushed the monitor on/off button and the screen said power save mode hit any button or wiggle the mouse to continue. I did and nothing happen. I still got the black screen. I unplugged it and that didnt work either. A guy who works with my husband said that i needed to open the pc and take the ram out and reseat it. How do i do that? I cant afford to take it in and get it fixed, so im gonna have to do it myself. I basically need to know where everything is at in there, is there something that i should absolutley not touch, or any info like that. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Kate.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Before you try that, Unplug the pc and the monitor then press and hold the on button for 10 seconds release replug the pc and monitor turn both on see if that makes a difference.


----------



## katenjoe (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you so very much, it worked! My power has went out before and its never done that. Why do you think it did it now? Again thank you. Your an angel.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sometimes they can hang in sleep mode or the PSU shut down to protect the system from over voltage and unplugging and discharging the capacitors "resets it" for lack of a better term


----------



## katenjoe (Jul 30, 2006)

OK Again thank you very much.


----------

